# Videospielsucht: Bundesdrogenbeauftragte blamiert sich live im Video



## MarcHatke (10. Juni 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Videospielsucht: Bundesdrogenbeauftragte blamiert sich live im Video* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Videospielsucht: Bundesdrogenbeauftragte blamiert sich live im Video


----------



## Wutruus (10. Juni 2016)

Oha, das is harter Tobak. Ich finde es äußerst bedenklich, dass sie zu diesem Thema überhaupt sprechen darf, wenn sie davon keine Ahnung hat. Das denke ich übrigens auch bei anderen Politikern in anderen Bereichen.
Dass diese Zurschaustellung von Unwissen auch ohne Konsequenzen bleiben wird, finde ich ebenfalls nicht gut. Vor allem, da man es wohl erst einmal darauf belassen wird, ohne sich sich doch endlich mal ernsthaft mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt zu haben.
Warum passiert sowas? Warum darf die das? Ich verstehe es nicht.
Und ganz nebenbei: Diese Unverständnis ist es meiner Meinung nach bei vielen Leuten auch, die das Desinteresse gegenüber der Politik arg verstärkt, weil gegen diese Zustände ja auch kein einfaches Kraut gewachsen ist.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Juni 2016)

Wenn man sich als Beauftragte für das Ressort zu diesem Thema äußert sollte man sich auch wenigstens einmal etwas näher mit dem Thema beschäftigen.

Dann würde man erstens sofort merken, daß das Thema a) gar keine Filme sind sondern interaktive Medien unter aktiver Beteiligung des Users (auch Online-/Multiplayer-Spiele genannt), würde b) desweiteren auch wissen von welchen Titeln (zumindestens die größten Marktvertreter) man denn überhaupt spricht (WoW, EvE, CS, COD, BF um einmal ein paar ohne Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit  in den Raum zu werfen).

Aber so merkt man nur, daß man bei der Tusnelda den Bock zum Gärtner gemacht hat. Von nix eine Ahnung, davon aber ne ganze Menge aber vehement eine Meinung dazu haben, ohne das Thema überhaupt zu kennen. Das ist auch eine wirkliche Kunst. Aber typisch Politiker. Womit sich der Kreis wieder schließt.


----------



## Amosh (10. Juni 2016)

Wutruus schrieb:


> Warum passiert sowas? Warum darf die das? Ich verstehe es nicht.


Warum sowas passiert? Ganz einfach: Ein Politiker muss sich während seiner 4-jährigen Tätigkeit in der Bundesregierung oder im Bundestag mit hunderten, wenn nicht gar tausenden von Themen auseinandersetzen. Da bei allen den Überblick zu behalten, fällt dementsprechend schwer - was ich komplett nachvollziehbar finde. Ein weiteres Beispiel, was in exakt dieselbe Kerbe schlägt, hat Extra 3 Anfang des Jahres mal gebracht. Und das zu einem viel viel brisanterem Thema:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0vfAdFuR6uM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Aber dafür haben diese Gremien ja die Möglichkeit, Experten zu laden - die sind halt nur bei der Pressekonferenz leider nicht mehr dabei, warum auch immer. Die sind es aber, die mit ihrer Erfahrung z. B. Gesetze bewerten und Schwachstellen aufzeigen, die geändert werden sollten.


----------



## powerhaze (10. Juni 2016)

Die hat weder von Videospielen noch von anderen Dingen aus Ihrem Aufgabengebiet als Drogenbeauftragte eine Anhnung. Alles in allem die ignorateste "Politikerin" die ich kenne.


----------



## omega9000 (10. Juni 2016)

oh nein was für eine unfassbare blamage....
das die mortler sich blamiert ist nichts neues. 

pcgames blamiert sich auch immer mehr mit plakativen überschriften und artikeln fürs klo.
es lebe clickbait


----------



## Seegurkensalat (10. Juni 2016)

Vielleicht meinte sie Until Dawn, Telltale, Heavy Rain und Co.


----------



## Odin333 (10. Juni 2016)

Ein Politiker der die Statistiken und die Arbeit von anderen Leuten präsentiert?

Ist ja ganz was neues.


----------



## admagnus (10. Juni 2016)

Ich sehe hier keine Blamage! Nur weil Frau Mortler nicht reflexartig WoW oder andere Online-Spiele zitiert, sind ihre Argumente nicht völlig abwegig. Seriöse Studien, die auch mittlerweile nicht mehr übergangen werden können, zeigen deutlich auf, dass seit etwa 10 Jahren die kognitive Entwicklung mancher Jugendlicher besorgniserregend ist. Wer JEDEN Tag 4 bis 5 Stunden seiner Lebenszeit mit Videospielen verbringt - jene, die sich aus beruflichen Gründen damit beschäftigen, natürlich nicht mit eingerechnet -, wird zwangsläufig wichtigere Alltagsbereiche, unabhängig davon ob nun in privater oder beruflicher Hinsicht, vernachlässigen. Das fängt schon beim Bereich "Kommunikation und Sprache" an. Es ist zum Teil erschreckend, wie sich heutige Studenten mündlich und schriftlich artikulieren und die Grundlagen der deutschen Rechtschreibung und Grammatik nicht mehr beherrschen. Es macht sich halt bemerkbar, wenngleich dies selbstverständlich nicht verallgemeinert werden darf,  wenn jemand jeden Tag ca. 20-25% seiner Lebenszeit "vergeudet".


----------



## Nehmtsie (10. Juni 2016)

Oh man, da hat es sich die Dame aber selbst ganz schön schwer gemacht. Sie geht offensichtlich nicht ausreichend vorbereitet in eine Pressekonferenz und macht Spickzettel-Karaoke. Die Fragen waren ja offensichtliche Fangfragen. Hätte sie jetzt konkrete Film...ups Spielenamen genannt,  hätte sie sich auch keinen Gefallen damit getan, weil das dann natürlich auch eine "nette" Schlagzeile gebracht hätte. Am schlauesten wäre es wohl gewesen, wenn sie sich auf das Spiel mit den  Namen oder der "ich guck noch mal nach und sag Ihnen dann was" Nummer nicht eingelassen hätte und einfach gesagt hätte, dass es absolut falsch wäre, einzelne Spiele hervorzuheben, da nämlich theoretisch jedes Spiel potenziell suchtgefährdend ist. Es gibt sicherlich einige Spiele, die ein größeres Suchtpotenzial bieten, aber wenn ich meinen Kindern sage "WoW dürft ihr nicht spielen", weil eine Trulla das mal irgendwann vor sich hingeschnattert hat, dann hilft mir das gar nichts, wenn ich die Kinder stattdessen etwas anderes (exzessiv) zocken lassen. Außerdem, wenn ich mehrere Kinder gleichviel zocken lassen heißt das noch gar nicht, dass die süchtig sind, werden oder was auch immer. Auch beim Fratzenbuch und ähnlichem ist es doch genauso. 
Dieses ganze Statistikgeblubbere hilft doch da gar nichts. Was nützts mir, wenn 99,99% aller Kinder ohne Probleme zocken könnten, mein Kind aber gerade zu den 0,01% zählt, die das süchtig macht. Viel wichtiger wäre für mich, wenn ich Kinder in einem "gefährlichen" Alter habe, dass ich weiß, worauf ich achten sollte und wo ich mich informieren kann. Oje, ich bin wohl übers Thema hinausgeschossen


----------



## Odin333 (10. Juni 2016)

admagnus schrieb:


> Ich sehe hier keine Blamage! Nur weil Frau Mortler nicht reflexartig WoW oder andere Online-Spiele zitiert, sind ihre Argumente nicht völlig abwegig. Seriöse Studien, die auch mittlerweile nicht mehr übergangen werden können, zeigen deutlich auf, dass seit etwa 10 Jahren die kognitive Entwicklung mancher Jugendlicher besorgniserregend ist.


Dass die Argumente der Leute deren Arbeit Frau Mortler präsentiert hat, abwegig sein sollen, kann man wohl kaum überzeugend behaupten.
Mit den 10 Jahren hast du dich etwas verschätzt. Ich spiele seit 17 Jahren und derartige Behauptungen höre ich schon von Anfang an.



admagnus schrieb:


> Wer JEDEN Tag 4 bis 5 Stunden seiner Lebenszeit mit Videospielen verbringt - jene, die sich aus beruflichen Gründen damit beschäftigen, natürlich nicht mit eingerechnet -, wird zwangsläufig wichtigere Alltagsbereiche, unabhängig davon ob nun in privater oder beruflicher Hinsicht, vernachlässigen.


Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, dass das Smartphone und die Sozialen Netzwerke einen sehr viel grösseren Beitrag dazu leisten.



admagnus schrieb:


> Das fängt schon beim Bereich "Kommunikation und Sprache" an. Es ist zum Teil erschreckend, wie sich heutige Studenten mündlich und schriftlich artikulieren und die Grundlagen der deutschen Rechtschreibung und Grammatik nicht mehr beherrschen.


Auch diese Sprüche gab es schon vor 20 Jahren.


----------



## Wamboland (10. Juni 2016)

Schlimmer finde ich ihre grausame Aussprache. Die nuschelt sich da ja was zusammen ... Sprachtraining oder weniger Alkohol/Drogen evtl.


----------



## Kinorenegade (10. Juni 2016)

Ich finds immer wieder erschreckend, wie ungebildet man sein kann und trotzdem relativ erfolgreich in der Politik. Eigentlich sollte ich mich auch mal zur Wahl stellen.... Heiße Luft reden und nix wissen kann ich auch


----------



## MichaelG (10. Juni 2016)

admagnus schrieb:


> Ich sehe hier keine Blamage! Nur weil Frau Mortler nicht reflexartig WoW oder andere Online-Spiele zitiert, sind ihre Argumente nicht völlig abwegig. Seriöse Studien, die auch mittlerweile nicht mehr übergangen werden können, zeigen deutlich auf, dass seit etwa 10 Jahren die kognitive Entwicklung mancher Jugendlicher besorgniserregend ist. Wer JEDEN Tag 4 bis 5 Stunden seiner Lebenszeit mit Videospielen verbringt - jene, die sich aus beruflichen Gründen damit beschäftigen, natürlich nicht mit eingerechnet -, wird zwangsläufig wichtigere Alltagsbereiche, unabhängig davon ob nun in privater oder beruflicher Hinsicht, vernachlässigen. Das fängt schon beim Bereich "Kommunikation und Sprache" an. Es ist zum Teil erschreckend, wie sich heutige Studenten mündlich und schriftlich artikulieren und die Grundlagen der deutschen Rechtschreibung und Grammatik nicht mehr beherrschen. Es macht sich halt bemerkbar, wenngleich dies selbstverständlich nicht verallgemeinert werden darf,  wenn jemand jeden Tag ca. 20-25% seiner Lebenszeit "vergeudet".



Reflexartig ist nicht verlangt. Aber wenn sollte sie sich in ihrem Aufgabengebiet auch auskennen. Zumindestens soweit, daß sie Spiele von Filmen unterscheiden kann. 

Und wenn wäre es in meinen Augen auch grundverkehrt spezielle Titel oder Formen des Onlinekonsums speziell hervorzuheben, sondern ich würde als Referent zum Thema allgemein auf das Thema Internetsucht eingehen. Das fängt nicht erst bei dem Spielen von WoW an und hört auch nicht bei Medien wie Facebook, Twitter und Co. auf. Von Solitär über Facebookspiele, überzogener Aufenthalt in sozialen Medien und Foren bis hin zu exzessiven Spielen von MP-/Onlinespielen geht das Thema weit gefächert und betrifft alle Facetten des Internet. Von Uhrensammlerforen über Onlinespiele bis hin zu Sexseiten und Co.

Das Thema ist extrem vielschichtig und eine Sucht auch nicht an rein plakativen Zahlen meßbar. So nach dem Motto der eine nutzt das Internet 2 h/d ist nicht süchtig, der andere 2,5 h und ist schwer suchtkrank. Das ist Bullshit.

Für den einen können 2 h schon zu viel sein, der andere kann problemlos 4 h nutzen, ohne daß es zu Einschränkungen im Alltag führt. Und genau da sitzt imho der Knackpunkt für die Nutzung. Solange der Alltag perfekt läuft ist es imho keine Sucht, wenn er seine Freizeit gewissen Dingen widmet, die er für Richtig hält. Einem Briefmarken- oder Postkartensammler kann man die Zeitnutzung für dessen Hobby ja auch schwer als Sucht vorwerfen, wenn er sein Leben voll im Griff hat und sein soziales Umfeld nicht vernachlässigt. Und bei einem Single sieht das ganze auch komplett anders aus als bei einem Familienvater mit Kindern.

Genau das sind für mich die wichtigsten Indikatoren. Neben dem Faktor der finanziellen Selbstkontrolle natürlich. Weil eben mit dem Thema Onlinesucht auch die Kontrolle über die Ausgabemechanismen (finanzielle Übersicht) verbunden sein sollte. Sprich Kauf von Micro-DLC für P2W-Spiele mal als klassisches Beispiel aufgeführt.

Wobei es imho aber ebenso grundverkehrt ist diese Suchttendenz rein anhand von verbrachten Stunden mit diesem Medium festzumachen. Es sei denn jemand spielt z.B. 9 h/d regelmäßig und vernachlässigt darüber den RL (soziales Umfeld, Familie, Arbeit, Hausarbeiten etc. pp.). Oder die Dauerzocker die über 2-stellige Stundenzahlen durchzocken und dann mit Kreislaufkollaps abtransportiert werden.

Aber wie gesagt wenn sie zu dem Thema etwas sagt, sollte das was sie sagt schon einigermaßen fundiert sein. Und eine Aussage wie "Solche Filme sehe ich mir nicht an....." zeigt mir schon, daß sie sich keine Sekunde mit dem Thema überhaupt nur auseinandergesetzt haben kann.


----------



## USA911 (10. Juni 2016)

Wie beim Spiegel. Es gibt ein Artikel über die Internet / Handynutzung von Kinder, das ständig die Dinger in der Hand sind, selbst im Bett. Aber als Bild für den Artikel, wird ein kind vor der Konsole gezeigt, das ein Spiel spielt.

Ja so ist das mit den bösen Spielen, aber wie schön, das es solchne Suchtzentren wie die PCGames gibt, wo wir Süchtigen uns unserem Problem stellen können


----------



## MichaelG (10. Juni 2016)

Wie gesagt dann müßte man uns hier genauso an den Pranger stellen. Wegen des regelmäßigen Aufenthalts im Forum.  Und behüte Gott diejenigen, die in mehr als einem Forum aktiv sind. 

Und was ist mit Leuten die beruflich bedingt 5d/Woche im Internet sind und dann vielleicht noch am WE privat ? Gehören die in die Geschlossene ??


----------



## Panth (10. Juni 2016)

Das ist das Problem der Wahl-Politik in Massen. Normalerweise müsste ein Wähler sich erst mal hinsetzen und schauen ist Politiker A überhaupt geeignet sich mit Thema B auseinanderzusetzen. Sollte ich überhaupt noch die CDU wählen, wenn die eine Familien-Ministerin zur Militär-Ministerin machen? Politiker müssen unglaublich viel Zeit für Selbstmarketing aufwenden, um überhaupt gewählt zu werden. Dann noch "nebenbei" ein riesen Ressort zu managen ist für einen Menschen zeitlich vermutlich unmöglich. Es wird delegiert und am Ende entscheiden "Experten" was die Ministerin zu lesen bekommt und damit quasi auch welche Meinung sie zu haben hat/ haben kann (wenn Informationen vorenthalten werden.) Ich sehe nicht den Fehler bei ihr, sondern bei unvermeidlichen fehlenden Zeit-Investition die Bürger damit verbringen ihre Abgeordneten und Parteien zu wählen.


----------



## MichaelG (10. Juni 2016)

Den Unterschied zwischen Film und Spiel sollte sie aber schon kennen. Und sooo überarbeitet sind unsere Politiker nun auch nicht. Wenn ich mal Zeit habe, bedaure ich sie mal.


----------



## hypsi (10. Juni 2016)

Leute, die Frau ist von der CSU. Etwas Mitleid und Verständnis für die Dame wenn ich bitten darf. Kappa


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (10. Juni 2016)

admagnus schrieb:


> Ich sehe hier keine Blamage! Nur weil Frau Mortler nicht reflexartig WoW oder andere Online-Spiele zitiert, sind ihre Argumente nicht völlig abwegig. Seriöse Studien, die auch mittlerweile nicht mehr übergangen werden können, zeigen deutlich auf, dass seit etwa 10 Jahren die kognitive Entwicklung mancher Jugendlicher besorgniserregend ist.


Doch sie kann nämlich nicht ein Spiel nennen. Wenn sie gesagt hätte, sie nennt das aus Schuldzuweisungsgründen nicht, dann wäre sie fein raus gekommen.
Inwiefern können die Studien nicht übergangen werden? Jede Studie kann übergangen werden. Kannst ja mal die Klimaforscher fragen, wie das so abläiuft. 
Diese Tendenz gibt es nicht erst seit 10 Jahren. Glaubt man meinem Vater gibt es die seit 60 Jahren und glaubte man meiner Großmutter, dann war das seit 1920 so. Diese Zahlen sind jetzt nur viel auffälliger, weil endlich mal jemand anderes als du und ich drauf schaut. Und wer konsequent am Bildungssystem spart und kürzt, braucht sich am Ende nicht wundern, wenn kaum noch Leute die Schule abschliessen und dabei noch einen vernünftigen Satz sprechen können.
Tatsächlich gibt es auch gegenläufige Studien, die darauf hinweisen (was die anderen übrigens auch tun, ganz wichtig, HINWEISEN), dass es eine Zunahme an kognitiven Fähigkeiten gibt, seitdem die Digitalisierung eingesetzt hat. Reflexe seien erhöht, Gedächtniskapazitäten würden besser genutzt, etc pp.




> Wer JEDEN Tag 4 bis 5 Stunden seiner Lebenszeit mit Videospielen verbringt - jene, die sich aus beruflichen Gründen damit beschäftigen, natürlich nicht mit eingerechnet -, wird zwangsläufig wichtigere Alltagsbereiche, unabhängig davon ob nun in privater oder beruflicher Hinsicht, vernachlässigen. Das fängt schon beim Bereich "Kommunikation und Sprache" an. Es ist zum Teil erschreckend, wie sich heutige Studenten mündlich und schriftlich artikulieren und die Grundlagen der deutschen Rechtschreibung und Grammatik nicht mehr beherrschen. Es macht sich halt bemerkbar, wenngleich dies selbstverständlich nicht verallgemeinert werden darf,  wenn jemand jeden Tag ca. 20-25% seiner Lebenszeit "vergeudet".



Wieso nimmst du berfustätige in dem Feld davon aus? Sind die weniger gefährdet? Wäre dann jemand der berufsmäßig mit Drogen zu tun hat, weniger suchtgefährdet oder stärker? Das Argument kann ich leider nicht gelten lassen.
Ja es ist erschreckend, wie sich viele Erstis jetzt artikulieren, aber ich sehe da nicht das Problem bei der "Vergeudung" von privater Zeit, sondern eher im Schulsystem. Seit mehr als 30 Jahren warnen Studien davor, dass Deutschland mit seinem System und seinen ständigen Kürzungen und auf die Wirtschaft zugeschnittenen Lehrplänen, sprachlich und intellektuel einen sehr gefährlichen Weg einschlägt. Was also Studien vor 30 Jahren prophezeit haben und jetzt eintritt auf ein "neues Hobby" zu schieben ist hanebüchern und falsch. Es ist eine Summe aller Faktoren, wobei manche eben schwerer wiegen als andere, zu denen zählen Onlinesucht und Spielesucht mit Sicherheit nicht. 
Ich frage mich wie das mit jemand ist, der "20-25%" seiner Lebenszeit damit vergeudet einem anderen Hobby nach zu gehen. Sagen wir Fahrradfahren. Wie fördert das denn die Kommunikation und Sprache? Oder warst du schonmal bei einem A Jugend Fussballspiel? DAS ist erschreckende Kommunikation und Sprache. Wie siehst du das bei Pen and Paper RPlern. Oder Comicsammlern. Oder Briefmarkensammlern? Ich denke dur erkennst das Muster selber, denn allein daran, dass du "artikulieren" anstatt "ausdrücken" verwendest, erkenne ich einen Studenten


----------



## MichaelG (10. Juni 2016)

Es gibt aber auch Sahneschnitten bei der CSU:  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## USA911 (10. Juni 2016)

Panth schrieb:


> ...wenn die eine Familien-Ministerin zur Militär-Ministerin machen?



Bald evtl. das Amt des Bundespräsidenten


----------



## bladeofangel (10. Juni 2016)

Und was ist mit Brettspiele die fesselnd sind? Oder Filme ? Naja wie sagt Angi schon Internet ist ja Neuland!


----------



## USA911 (10. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch Sahneschnitten bei der CSU:



Soll das die Leder-Uschi sein? Weiß nicht mehr wie die Dame heißt aus Bayern...


----------



## MichaelG (10. Juni 2016)

Gabriele Pauly, Yess. Lack&Leder.


----------



## hawkytonk (10. Juni 2016)

Wutruus schrieb:


> Oha, das is harter Tobak. Ich finde es äußerst bedenklich, dass sie zu diesem Thema überhaupt sprechen darf, wenn sie davon keine Ahnung hat. Das denke ich übrigens auch bei anderen Politikern in anderen Bereichen.
> Dass diese Zurschaustellung von Unwissen auch ohne Konsequenzen bleiben wird, finde ich ebenfalls nicht gut. Vor allem, da man es wohl erst einmal darauf belassen wird, ohne sich sich doch endlich mal ernsthaft mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt zu haben.


Alle mögliche Leute sprechen über Themen, von denen sie keine Ahnung haben. Der Unterschied ist, dass man als Politiker dafür Geld bekommt. 
Insofern weder etwas Neues, noch verwunderlich. Leider.

Meines Erachtens nach muss ein Politiker nicht unbedingt Ahnung von Spielen oder wie auch immer neuartigen, technischen Dingen haben. Dafür gibt es ja 'Fachleute'. Die könnte man fragen. Es würde mir völlig reichen, wenn Potitiker eine Ahnung von ihrer Arbeit haben und dieser gewissenhaft, moralisch verträglich und mit klarem Menschenverstand nachgehen. Aber leider definiert sich Politik: "Politik ist die Wissenschaft des Widersinns." - Etwas, dass so einíge Politiker eifrig praktizieren.
Trotzdem kann man erwarten, dass sich ein Politiker über ein Thema informiert, bevor er/sie Vorträge dazu hält.


----------



## mrvice (10. Juni 2016)

Hilfe ich bin in facebook gefangen ! ich find den logout nicht !!! wahhh holt mich hier raus XD


----------



## SphinxBased (10. Juni 2016)

Keine Ahnung von nichts aber Hauptsache dumm daher labern.Ihre eigen Landsleute nicht vor nordafrikanischen Verbrechern beschützen können aber mit so nem Scheiss gängeln wo es nur geht.An Unfähigkeit und Dummdreistigkeit nicht zu überbieten.


----------



## alu355 (10. Juni 2016)

admagnus schrieb:


> dass seit etwa 10 Jahren die kognitive Entwicklung mancher Jugendlicher besorgniserregend ist. Wer JEDEN Tag 4 bis 5 Stunden seiner Lebenszeit mit Videospielen verbringt - jene, die sich aus beruflichen Gründen damit beschäftigen, natürlich nicht mit eingerechnet -, wird zwangsläufig wichtigere Alltagsbereiche, unabhängig davon ob nun in privater oder beruflicher Hinsicht, vernachlässigen. Das fängt schon beim Bereich "Kommunikation und Sprache" an. Es ist zum Teil erschreckend, wie sich heutige Studenten mündlich und schriftlich artikulieren und die Grundlagen der deutschen Rechtschreibung und Grammatik nicht mehr beherrschen. Es macht sich halt bemerkbar, wenngleich dies selbstverständlich nicht verallgemeinert werden darf,  wenn jemand jeden Tag ca. 20-25% seiner Lebenszeit "vergeudet".



Jaja, die Jugend und diese pösen Spiele. 
Vorher wars der Fernseher, davor das Radio bzw. gottlose Musik etc.
Diesen Verfall der Jugend, der Sitten und des Wissens gibt es schon seid........5000 Jahren. (wenn nicht noch länger, nur haben wir keine älteren Aufzeichnungen)
Auszug gefällig?
Na dann (ich beschränke mich auf alles was bis zu 2000 Jahre jung ist, sonst wird die Liste sehr lang):


°Die Jugend achtet das Alter nicht mehr, zeigt bewusst ein ungepflegtes Aussehen, sinnt auf Umsturz, zeigt keine Lernbereitschaft und ist ablehnend gegen übernommene Werte“ (ca. 3000 v. Chr., Tontafel der Sumerer).

°Unsere Jugend ist heruntergekommen und zuchtlos. Die jungen Leute hören nicht mehr auf ihre Eltern. Das Ende der Welt ist nahe“ (Keilschrifttext, Chaldäa, um 2000 v. Chr.)

°Die heutige Jugend ist von Grund auf verdorben, sie ist böse, gottlos und faul. Sie wird niemals so sein wie die Jugend vorher, und es wird ihr niemals gelingen, unsere Kultur zu erhalten“ (ca. 1000 v. Chr., Babylonische Tontafel).

°Die Jugend von heute liebt den Luxus, hat schlechte Manieren und verachtet die Autorität. Sie widersprechen ihren Eltern, legen die Beine übereinander und tyrannisieren ihre Lehrer. (Sokrates, 470-399 v.Chr.)

°Die Schüler achten Lehrer und Erzieher gering. Überhaupt, die Jüngeren stellen sich den Älteren gleich und treten gegen sie auf, in Wort und Tat“ (Platon, 427-347 v. Chr.)

°Wenn ich die junge Generation anschaue, verzweifle ich an der Zukunft der Zivilisation“ (Aristoteles, 384-322 v. Chr.)

°Ich habe überhaupt keine Hoffnung mehr in die Zukunft unseres Landes, wenn einmal unsere Jugend die Männer von morgen stellt. Unsere Jugend ist unerträglich, unverantwortlich und entsetzlich anzusehen“ (Aristoteles, 384-322 v. Chr.)

°...bartlosen Jüngling, für Mahnworte harthörig, großspurig im Geldausgeben, hoch hinausstrebend, rasch im Begehren“ (Horaz, um 30 v. Chr.)

°Auf ihrem Höhepunkt kennt die Jugend nur die Verschwendung, ist leidenschaftlich dem Tanze ergeben und bedarf somit wirklich eines Zügels. Wer nicht dieses Alter nachdrücklich unter seiner Aufsicht hält, gibt unmerklich der Torheit die beste Gelegenheit zu bösen Streichen. Unmäßigkeit im Essen, sich vergreifen am Geld des Vaters, Würfelspiel, Schmausereien, Saufgelage, Liebeshändel mit jungen Mädchen, Schändung verheirateter Frauen“. Als Gegenmaßnahme wird empfohlen „Hoffnung auf Ehre und Furcht vor Strafe. Diejenigen aber, die gegen alle tadelnden Vorstellungen taub sind, muß man durch das Joch der Ehe zu fesseln versuchen“ (Plutarch, ca. 45-125 n.Chr.)

Jaja, dieses verdammte Würfelspiel...


----------



## Paldonhb (10. Juni 2016)

Bleiben wir mal etwas bei der warheit, so unsinnig ist die debate da auch nicht, das viele übertreiben und den ganzen tag rein garnichts mchen als zocken, ist kein geheimniss.


----------



## alu355 (10. Juni 2016)

Paldonhb schrieb:


> Bleiben wir mal etwas bei der warheit, so unsinnig ist die debate da auch nicht, das viele übertreiben und den ganzen tag rein garnichts mchen als zocken, ist kein geheimniss.



Tja, zumindest scheint es bei mir - trotz schwerster Zockerei - zumindest für eine halbwegs passable Rechtschreibung gereicht zu haben und das sogar in einem Internetforum.


----------



## Honigpumpe (10. Juni 2016)

Paldonhb schrieb:


> Bleiben wir mal etwas bei der warheit, so unsinnig ist die debate da auch nicht, das viele übertreiben und den ganzen tag rein garnichts mchen als zocken, ist kein geheimniss.



Ich bin auch durchaus dafür, die Debatte sachlich zu führen. Es gibt viele Teenager, die tagsüber allein zuhause hocken und über das Zocken andere Dinge wie Sport, Freunde treffen oder Hausaufgaben vernachlässigen. Das ist ein Problem. Hier sehe ich allerdings die Eltern in der Pflicht, weniger die Hersteller von Spielen. Internetsucht ist ein wachsendes Problem. Nur weil lächerliche Hardliner-Antidrogenbeauftragte der CSU Shitbull stammeln, ist ja deshalb nicht die ganze Debatte falsch. Man darf auch fragen, ob gewalttätige Spiele die Jugend verrohen. Die Diskussion gleich ganz abzuwürgen, halte ich für genauso falsch, wie Videospiele zu verdammen. Hab heute erst gelesen, daß 23 Mio. Deutsche Videospiele zocken. 23 Mio.! Will man die gleich alle zu Süchtigen oder Gefährdeten erklären? Na dann mal los!


----------



## Shotay3 (10. Juni 2016)

Die gute Frau ist sowas von Unfähig.... das ist der wahnsinn. Die kriegt ihre Texte vorgelegt, trägt vor und checkt scheinbar nicht das es nicht im geringsten irgend einen fundierenden Inhalt bietet. Man man man... diese Wirtschafter.... ehhhh.... Politiker von Heute....


----------



## Eurynome (10. Juni 2016)

Unfähigkeit in Reinstform,wenn man langeweile hat denkt man sich halt was neues aus und pfuscht in der Privatsphäre anderer herum.  Es gibt weit wichtigeres zu tun !!! Schokoladensucht ,Colasucht , Serviettenfalltsucht .    Wie schlecht dieses Interview doch ist !!!! Na eher ein Kasperltheater


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Juni 2016)

So funktioniert heute aber Politik. Ist in der EU ähnlich. Da kriegen sie manchmal kurz vor den Abstimmungen riesige Ordner mit Dokumenten, die sie auch nicht (komplett) durchlesen und dann über etwas abstimmen, von dem sie gar nicht genau wissen, was es ist.
Das hört sich jetzt an wie Satire, aber so läuft das ab.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juni 2016)

Eine CSU-Tante? Tja, dann kam diese Blamage ja nicht ganz so unerwartet. Diese Experten der CDU-Schwesterpartei haben vor Jahren ihre "Kompetenz" bezüglich neuer Medien redlich bewiesen. Von dem stammt nochmal der Begriff "Killerspiel", hmm?


----------



## AC3 (11. Juni 2016)

Ist halt so eine typische dumme Politikerin.
Was soll man sich da schon erwarten?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (11. Juni 2016)

alu355 schrieb:


> °Die Jugend achtet das Alter nicht mehr, zeigt bewusst ein ungepflegtes Aussehen, sinnt auf Umsturz, zeigt keine Lernbereitschaft und ist ablehnend gegen übernommene Werte“ (ca. 3000 v. Chr., Tontafel der Sumerer).
> 
> °Unsere Jugend ist heruntergekommen und zuchtlos. Die jungen Leute hören nicht mehr auf ihre Eltern. Das Ende der Welt ist nahe“ (Keilschrifttext, Chaldäa, um 2000 v. Chr.)
> 
> ...


Naja, allesamt zutreffend, oder hat auch nur eines der Systeme es bis heute überdauert?


Das jemand der das von Anderen ausgearbeitete Ergebnis nicht vollständig nachvollziehen kann ist wohl verständlich, aber man sollte es verstanden haben und für die besagten Kernkomponenten 1-2 Beispiele wissen.

Erinnert mich an mein Werkleiter, der zu dämlich war sich das Diagramm mal 2 Minuten anzugucken und nicht das Ergebnis falsch herum auf der Betriesversammlung zu präsentieren.

Facebook war ja immerhin schon eine Ansage, ein besonders gefährdetes Spielegenre a la MMO wäre zb. recht sinnvoll gewesen.
Das generelle Problem "Vernachlässigung von elementaren Tätigkeiten" wurde ja durchaus korrekt benannt.


----------



## Paldonhb (11. Juni 2016)

alu355 schrieb:


> Tja, zumindest scheint es bei mir - trotz schwerster Zockerei - zumindest für eine halbwegs passable Rechtschreibung gereicht zu haben und das sogar in einem Internetforum.


Und sonst so bei dir?


----------



## bladeofangel (11. Juni 2016)

Die Spielindustrie macht jedes Jahr mehr Umsatz.
Die Politik macht das sehr schlau.
Irgendwann kommt dann die Extra Steuer für Spiele und Schriftzüge wo drauf steht "spiele können süchtig machen"


----------



## MichaelG (11. Juni 2016)

Und dann 70% von der Spielepackung mit Fotos von süchtigen Gamern oder wie?


----------



## Batze (11. Juni 2016)

Wie ist die an den Job gekommen, Frauenquote?


----------



## alu355 (11. Juni 2016)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Naja, allesamt zutreffend, oder hat auch nur eines der Systeme es bis heute überdauert?



Wie wahr, wie wahr. 
Aber wohl doch nicht, denn im Umkehrschluss würde das eigentlich bedeuten, daß ja seit 3000 v.Chr. es kontinuierlich bergab geht, ergo wir schon längst wieder in der Steinzeit hätten ankommen müssen, da ja keine Zivilisation mit diesen missratenen jungen Leuten mehr zu machen ist (und deren Kinder ja noch schlimmer sind usw.).


----------



## Van83 (11. Juni 2016)

@ 1:53
"es geht um die sozialen Netzwerge". Also ich denke Siri hätte hier nen besseren Job abgeliefert. 
Und mittlerweile kann man alles mit irgendwelchen Studien und Statistiken belegen...


----------



## Turalyon (11. Juni 2016)

Wie dieser Anti-Killerspiele Polizeianwalt, der nie solch ein Spiel gespielt hat, welches er als Killerspiel deklariert hat


----------



## eastwood0212 (11. Juni 2016)

Tauschts die Alte gegen eine Junge aus, die kann mit dem Thema vielleicht mehr anfangen. Dann kommt nicht so ein absoluter schwachsinn dabei raus!

Frage an Insider:
Macht WOW jetzt süchtig oder ist es ein Killerspiel?  Ich kenn mich nicht mehr aus ^^


----------



## Honigpumpe (11. Juni 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Wie ist die an den Job gekommen, Frauenquote?



Gute Frage. Ich frage mich auch bei diesen CSU-Hardlinern: Sterben die eigentlich nie aus? Kaum eine Kampagne war je weniger erfolgreich als Nancy Reagans "Just say no!" Wer allein Nancy Reagan sah, wollte schon zu Drogen greifen, anders war diese Frau ja gar nicht zu ertragen. Diese CSU-Betonköpfe sind Teil des Problems und nicht der Lösung. Eine Legalisierung von Cannabis ist lange überfällig, so weit mal off-topic. Wenn Jugendliche weniger saufen und rauchen, freut mich das natürlich trotzdem.


----------



## billy336 (11. Juni 2016)

eastwood0212 schrieb:


> Tauschts die Alte gegen eine Junge aus, die kann mit dem Thema vielleicht mehr anfangen. Dann kommt nicht so ein absoluter schwachsinn dabei raus!
> 
> Frage an Insider:
> Macht WOW jetzt süchtig oder ist es ein Killerspiel?  Ich kenn mich nicht mehr aus ^^



Ein süchtigmachendes Killerspiel...


----------



## Honigpumpe (11. Juni 2016)

billy336 schrieb:


> Ein süchtigmachendes Killerspiel...



Man spielt Killer, vielleicht nicht in "WoW", aber in "GTA". Somit ist "GTA" ein Killerspiel. Oder ein Amoksimulator. Was soll es bringen, sich so an Begriffen aufzuhängen? Mir ist schon klar, daß "Killerspiel" eine Kampfvokabel ist, aber dieses Wort einfach beiseitezuschieben, das kann auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluß sein.

Zu "WoW": Frag mal Suchttherapeuten, die könnten Dir da einiges zu erzählen! Ich kenne da auch zwei Hardcore-Fälle, wo das ganze Leben den Bach runterging, wohlgemerkt bei einem erwachsenen Ehepaar, nicht bei Jugendlichen. Die Welt ist nicht schwarz-weiß, auch wenn man sie vielleicht gerne so hätte.

EDIT: Ich benutze das Wort "Killerspiel" auch nicht. Das wollte ich nochmal klarstellen. Ich finde es allerdings auch nicht so ganz falsch.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Juni 2016)

falls vr populär werden sollte, wird die killerspiel-diskussion in die nächste runde gehen.
und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob dann nicht auch zu recht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> falls vr populär werden sollte, wird die killerspiel-diskussion in die nächste runde gehen.
> und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob dann nicht auch zu recht.


Nur weil die Dimensions-Warnung noch einen Tick "realer" aufgenommen werden könnte (mit Betonung auf "könnte")?
Denke ich weniger. Nicht die Technik steht im Mittelpunkt solcher Diskussion, sondern der Spiel-Inhalt als solcher. Pixel-Brei-Geballer stand damals  in der Kritik, ebenso Spiele nach jetzigem Stand der Grafikquälitat, und das wird bei zukünftigen FPS nicht anders sein. Die Technik spielt gar nicht mal so ne große Rolle.

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Pherim (11. Juni 2016)

bladeofangel schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Brettspiele die fesselnd sind? Oder Filme ? Naja wie sagt Angi schon Internet ist ja Neuland!



Kann man das wirklich vergleichen? Natürlich hacken jetzt alle auf ihr rum, weil sie die Spiele nicht kennt, aber mal im Ernst, wer das verlangt sollte auch verlangen dass sie die Drogen, gegen die sie beruflich vorgeht, alle selbst ausprobiert hat. Klar, der Vergleich hinkt, da Spiele keine harten Drogen sind, aber dass sie, genau wie Internet und soziale Netzwerke süchtig machen KÖNNEN, steht wohl außer Frage. Dass das unverhältnismäßig aufgebauscht wird mag ja sein. ABER: Nenn mir bitte ein Brettspiel, das so fesselnd ist, dass es süchtig machen kann - und dann bitte ein solches, das man hunderte oder gar tausende Stunden spielen kann. Filme sind nach zwei Stunden vorbei. Wie viele Leute schieben direkt die nächste DVD/Blu-Ray nach? Und dann nochmal? Beim Spielen kann man viel eher die Zeit vergessen. Wenn man zwei Filme schaut weiß man, das dauert 3-4 Stunden. Aber wem ist es nicht schon mal passiert dass er erst nach einer weitaus längeren Spielzeit überhaupt merkt, wie lang er schon dran ist?
Serien sind vielleicht ein anderes Thema, aber auch da hat man handliche Einheiten, anhand derer man seinen Konsum im Blick behalten kann. Wie gesagt, Spiele haben das in der Regel nicht, sie gehen einfach immer weiter. Oder eine "Runde" dauert immer unterschiedlich lange. Und manche hören praktisch niemals auf. Sind gar mit dem Vorsatz entwickelt worden, den Spieler möglichst zu fesseln und zum weiterspielen zu bewegen. Das Suchtpotential etwa von WoW zu leugnen wäre ähnlich naiv wie die Aussagen der Frau im Video. Aber sind sie das wirklich? Wenn sie sich auf seriöse Studien beruft, muss sie dann die Titel im einzelnen kennen, wie gesagt? Ich glaube nicht.


----------



## Honigpumpe (11. Juni 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nicht die Technik steht im Mittelpunkt solcher Diskussion, sondern der Spiel-Inhalt als solcher. Pixel-Brei-Geballer stand damals  in der Kritik, ebenso Spiele nach jetzigem Stand der Grafikquälitat



Ich hab den ersten Teil der "Killerspiel"-Doku gesehen und fand ihn gut. Ich wußte zum Beispiel gar nicht, daß "River Raid" damals indiziert wurde. Das harmlose "River Raid"! Dann kommt da ja auch ein Entwickler zu Wort, der wohl einen Rambo-Verschnitt für den C64 geschrieben hatte -- der Name des Spiels fällt mir gerade leider nicht ein. Dem wurde mitgeteilt, sein Spiel wirke auf die Jugend "moralisch desintegrierend" oder so. Er meinte nur lächelnd dazu, als er den Brief vorlas: "Sowas kann nur aus einem kranken Hirn kommen." Die stärkste Szene hatte die Doku jedoch, als da drei Tanten von der BPjM ein Spiel "testeten", und es war ihnen deutlich anzumerken, daß sie dabei durchaus ihren Spaß hatten.

Werte und Normen ändern sich. Heute darf man keine Kinder mehr mit der Faust schlagen oder mit dem Gürtel strafen, und es gibt auch den Straftatbestand der Vergewaltigung in der Ehe. Gut so. Aber manchmal sollte man, um das Volk bei Laune zu halten, zur Abwechslung auch mal etwas erlauben. Cannabis zum Beispiel. Das Verbot ist nur noch anachronistisch.


----------



## D-Wave (11. Juni 2016)

PC Spiele oder Sonstiges ist übertrieben weil da kann man jederzeit ausschalten. Aber bei Facebook Smartphone Zombies stimme ich ihr zu. Das sollte man echt als Gesellschaftliche Krankheit einstufen. Aber das man die Spiele nicht weis die süchtig machen... ich kann mal paar aufzählen: WoW, Team Fortress 2, Borderlands^^ und jetzt zu denen die man gar nicht unter Kontrolle hat und wirklich gefangen ist: Dota, League of Legends. Das ja das gleiche als würde ich sagen, wir haben festgestellt das die Statistik sagt irgendwelche Drogen machen Leute in Deutschland abhängig. Können sie uns Drogen nennen: Nein weil ich keine weis, es sind irgendwelche Drogen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (11. Juni 2016)

D-Wave schrieb:


> PC Spiele oder Sonstiges ist übertrieben weil da kann man jederzeit ausschalten. Aber bei Facebook Smartphone Zombies stimme ich ihr zu. Das sollte man echt als Gesellschaftliche Krankheit einstufen.



Absolut. Ich habe eine nahe Verwandte, die muß zwanghaft jedes Essen, das sie im Restaurant zu sich nimmt, auf Facebook posten, damit alle wissen, was für ein tolles Essen sie sich gerade wieder geleistet hat. Jede familiäre Veränderung wird umgehend mit den "Friends" "geshart". Ihre Freundinnen auf Facebook sind endlich alle genauso blöd wie sie, packen auch in jeden Satz 100 Rechtschreibfehler, da ist sie endlich unter ihresgleichen. Ich meine das gar nicht so abfällig, wie es vielleicht klingt, aber Menschen suchen Selbstbestätigung und andere Menschen, die ähnlich ticken wie sie. Facebook bietet das -- angeblich! -- zum Überfluß. Facebook, überhaupt soziale Netzwerke sind eine Seuche geworden. Wäre ich König von Deutschland, würde ich das Kiffen erlauben und Facebook zum Teufel jagen!


----------



## D-Wave (11. Juni 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Absolut. Ich habe eine nahe Verwandte, die muß zwanghaft jedes Essen, das sie im Restaurant zu sich nimmt, auf Facebook posten, damit alle wissen, was für ein tolles Essen sie sich gerade wieder geleistet hat. Jede familiäre Veränderung wird umgehend mit den "Friends" "geshart". Ihre Freundinnen auf Facebook sind endlich alle genauso blöd wie sie, packen auch in jeden Satz 100 Rechtschreibfehler, da ist sie endlich unter ihresgleichen. Ich meine das gar nicht so abfällig, wie es vielleicht klingt, aber Menschen suchen Selbstbestätigung und andere Menschen, die ähnlich ticken wie sie. Facebook bietet das -- angeblich! -- zum Überfluß. Facebook, überhaupt soziale Netzwerke sind eine Seuche geworden. Wäre ich König von Deutschland, würde ich das Kiffen erlauben und Facebook zum Teufel jagen!



Und ich hab nen Kumpel... wenn ich mit ihm zocken will hängt der nur noch in dem Scheiß Handy und reagiert überhaupt nicht mehr. Ich glaub dieses Asoziale Netzwerk ist schlimmer als wenn man Games zockt. Ab und zu war ich echt kurz davor ihn rauszuschmeißen mit seinem blöden Handy.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (11. Juni 2016)

D-Wave schrieb:


> PC Spiele oder Sonstiges ist übertrieben weil da kann man jederzeit ausschalten.


Genau da liegt generell das Problem, egal was es ist, einige können es eben nicht und das ist dann die Sucht.
Egal ob Chatrooms, Whatsapp, Facebook, Spiele fast aller Art oder andere Tätigkeiten.

Der finale Zustand ist dann die Verleugnung desselben!

Beim chaten finde ich es zumeist besonders albern, da werden 30min oder mehr "verbrannt" die man in 5min im Gespräch hätte locker klären können.
Wichtige Kurznachrichten mal außen vor.


----------



## Worrel (11. Juni 2016)

Van83 schrieb:


> @ 1:53
> "es geht um die sozialen Netzwerge".


Sind Offline-Zwerge besser oder schlimmer als Net-Zwerge? 



eastwood0212 schrieb:


> Frage an Insider:
> Macht WOW jetzt süchtig oder ist es ein Killerspiel?  Ich kenn mich nicht mehr aus ^^





Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Man spielt Killer, vielleicht nicht in "WoW", aber in "GTA". Somit ist "GTA" ein Killerspiel. Oder ein Amoksimulator. Was soll es bringen, sich so an Begriffen aufzuhängen?


Nun ja, wenn man darüber diskutiert, sollte man eigentlich schon eine klare Definition haben, *worüber *man den gerade redet.

Im Sinne "man kann Gegner töten" ist WoW selbstredend ein "Killerspiel". Man kommt ja eigentlich kaum umhin, zu töten.
Dann sind aber auch _Hearthstone _und _Lemmings_ "Killerspiele", denn dort muß man ebenfalls töten.

Bzgl. Sucht@WoW:
Letzten Endes hat man ingame eine Unzahl von Countern, die maximiert werden können, seien es jetzt Ruffraktionen, Pets, erledigte Missionen im Garnisonshafen, erledigte Quests, erhaltene T Sets oder schlicht das Erreichen des Goldcaps. Vieles davon ist nur langwierig zu erreichen oder hat eine demotivierend geringe Dropchance.
Dadurch, daß man lange daraufhin arbeitet, bedeutet einem der erhaltene Titel oder das Mount auch was und das kann durchaus einem Suchtverhalten ähneln.

Durch den Multiplayer Teil ist auch eine soziale Komponente enthalten, die man als "Sucht" misinterpretieren kann. Dabei spielen dort in erster Linie Termine einhalten, gemeinsam Gegner besiegen, quatschen und Spaß haben im Vordergrund. Letzten Endes auch nicht viel anders als zB ein Freizeitfußball Spiel mit anschließender Grillparty - da würd ja auch keiner sagen: Du bist ja Fußball/Grillparty-süchtig, nur weil man viel Zeit für die Planung und Vorbereitung braucht und deshalb weniger Zeit für anderes hat.

Manchmal ist man auch ins Spiel eingeloggt, macht aber gar nix, weil man nur im TS miteinander quatscht.

Auch hier gibt es keine eindeutigen schwarz/weiß Sortierungen, sondern zig Grautöne.

Es gibt bestimmt WoW Süchtige, genauso wie es Sudoku Süchtige, Doppelkopf Süchtige, Klatsch & Tratsch Süchtige, Kauf Süchtige, Snack Süchtige, wasweißich Süchtige gibt. Und es gibt ebenso WoW Spieler, die WoW völlig "unsüchtig" spielen (mir fiel gerade keine sinnvollere Formulierung ein.  )


----------



## Worrel (11. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angry-Angel (11. Juni 2016)

*Legendary-Facepalm* @ Marlene Mortler

Aber hier ist genau das Problem der heutigen Politiker quer durch alle Parteien: Quatschen ohne Ahnung zu haben!
Hauptsache ist, sich nicht selbst eingestehen zu müßen, dass man im Grunde inkompetent ist.

Und je schneller der Fortschritt vorangeht, umso schlimmer wird die Ahnungslosigkeit.
Internet ist ja auch "Neuland" *Roll-weg-vor-lachen*

Armes Deutschland


----------



## Honigpumpe (11. Juni 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es gibt bestimmt WoW Süchtige, genauso wie es Sudoku Süchtige, Doppelkopf Süchtige, Klatsch & Tratsch Süchtige, Kauf Süchtige, Snack Süchtige, wasweißich Süchtige gibt. Und es gibt ebenso WoW Spieler, die WoW völlig "unsüchtig" spielen (mir fiel gerade keine sinnvollere Formulierung ein.  )



Mei Mudda ist putzsüchtig. Die wirft ohne Scheiß fünfmal am Tag den Staubsauger an. Will ich mal 'ne halbe Stunde ungestört auf der Vita spielen, kommt se mir an und meint: Du bist ja spielsüchtig! Und das von einer Frau, die außer Putzen quasi nichts in ihrem Leben tut ... Ich werd's auf ihren Grabstein meißeln lassen: "Staub hatte gegen sie keine Chance."


----------



## Batze (11. Juni 2016)

eastwood0212 schrieb:


> Frage an Insider:
> Macht WOW jetzt süchtig oder ist es ein Killerspiel?  Ich kenn mich nicht mehr aus ^^


Natürlich kann WOW süchtig machen, genau so wie tausend andere Sachen die man so tut auch. Und WOW in Bezug auf Killerspiele, das hat Worrel schon ganz gut erklärt.
Das Problem aber gerade bei sogenannten Killerspielen ist aber nicht das Spiel selbst, sondern die Feine Gesellschaft und Politik die mal wieder einen Schuldigen braucht wenn die eigene Erziehung versagt hat und es wieder mal Todesopfer zu beklagen gibt. Dann ist jedes Spiel auf einmal ein Killerspiel. Hauptsache die eigene Verantwortung ist nicht der Schuldige.


----------



## Pherim (11. Juni 2016)

D-Wave schrieb:


> PC Spiele oder Sonstiges ist übertrieben weil da kann man jederzeit ausschalten.



_Man_ kann auch jederzeit aufhören zu trinken oder zu rauchen oder auf Facebook zu surfen - aber manche, natürlich je nach "Stoff" mal mehr, mal weniger, können es eben nicht. Nur weil der Anteil der Süchtigen an der Gesamtheit der Gamer vielleicht niedriger ist als etwa bei Rauchern, heißt das nicht, dass es kein Suchtpotential hat. Bei Facebook und Smartphones räumst du diese Möglichkeit ja selbst ein. Ja, vielleicht ist sie da größer. Vielleicht gibt es aber auch nur mehr Facebook- und Smartphone-Nutzer als Gamer und daher auch mehr Süchtige? Sind Leute, die ständig Candy Crush oder sowas auf dem Handy spielen jetzt smartphone- oder spielesüchtig? Da sind die Grenzen nicht immer eindeutig zu ziehen. Ähnlich auch WoW/Facebook: In gewisser Weise sind beides soziale Netzwerke, über WoW kann man ebenso Kontakte knüpfen und pflegen wie über Facebook und über Facebook kann man auch zusammen spielen. So groß ist der Unterschied da tatsächlich gar nicht, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Wynn (11. Juni 2016)

Dabei sind Videospiele doch ganz klar gegen Drogen !





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ceuBTljTAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## D-Wave (11. Juni 2016)

Pherim schrieb:


> _Man_ kann auch jederzeit aufhören zu trinken oder zu rauchen oder auf Facebook zu surfen - aber manche, natürlich je nach "Stoff" mal mehr, mal weniger, können es eben nicht. Nur weil der Anteil der Süchtigen an der Gesamtheit der Gamer vielleicht niedriger ist als etwa bei Rauchern, heißt das nicht, dass es kein Suchtpotential hat. Bei Facebook und Smartphones räumst du diese Möglichkeit ja selbst ein. Ja, vielleicht ist sie da größer. Vielleicht gibt es aber auch nur mehr Facebook- und Smartphone-Nutzer als Gamer und daher auch mehr Süchtige? Sind Leute, die ständig Candy Crush oder sowas auf dem Handy spielen jetzt smartphone- oder spielesüchtig? Da sind die Grenzen nicht immer eindeutig zu ziehen. Ähnlich auch WoW/Facebook: In gewisser Weise sind beides soziale Netzwerke, über WoW kann man ebenso Kontakte knüpfen und pflegen wie über Facebook und über Facebook kann man auch zusammen spielen. So groß ist der Unterschied da tatsächlich gar nicht, würde ich sagen.



Der Unterschied ist in WOW bist du Anonym und bist wirklich nur ein Spieler. Was du von dir Preis gibst weis am nächsten Tag auch nicht dein Arbeitgeber. Sobald du ein Bild von einer Beispiel Wasser Pfeiffe postest musst du dich in der Arbeit schon schief anschauen lassen. ;D Also ich find den Unterschied gewaltig und welche Auswirkungen es auf einen Ruf hat. In den meisten Games wird dein Ruf geschützt da bist du nur Konan der mächtige. ;D


----------



## Pherim (11. Juni 2016)

D-Wave schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist in WOW bist du Anonym und bist wirklich nur ein Spieler. Was du von dir Preis gibst weis am nächsten Tag auch nicht dein Arbeitgeber. Sobald du ein Bild von einer Beispiel Wasser Pfeiffe postest musst du dich in der Arbeit schon schief anschauen lassen. ;D Also ich find den Unterschied gewaltig und welche Auswirkungen es auf einen Ruf hat. In den meisten Games wird dein Ruf geschützt da bist du nur Konan der mächtige. ;D



Aber das hat nichts mit Suchtgefahr zu tun... und das ist nun mal das Thema. Und gerade weil Spiele die Möglichkeit bieten, Rollen anzunehmen, die man im wahren Leben nicht hat, bergen sie eben auch dieses Potential. Leute mit erfüllten Berufs- und Privatleben werden sicherlich seltener süchtig (und zwar nicht nur bezogen auf Spiele) als solche, die damit unzufrieden sind. Die Flucht in virtuelle Welten, in denen man das Gefühl vermittelt bekommt, jemand zu sein, ist sicherlich ein nicht ganz unerheblicher Faktor. Und auch da sehe ich wieder Parallelen: Schließlich präsentieren viele Leute auf Facebook & Co. auch nur die Seiten von sich, die sie möchten und sind da bestimmt auch nicht immer 100% ehrlich.


----------



## Honigpumpe (11. Juni 2016)

Ja, wie ist das so mit den "Killerspielen"? Ich bin Zivildienstleistender, hab "Red Dead Redemption" und "Grand Theft Auto" gespielt, außerdem "Doom", "Quake" und wasweißichnoch. Meine pazifistische Grundeinstellung habe ich mir bewahrt. Als ich verweigerte, hat mich der zuständige Oberst gefragt: "Stellen Sie sich vor, der Russe kommt, und schießt ihre Familie über den Haufen, wie würden Sie reagieren?" Das war damals die Testfrage bei der Kriegsdienstverweigerung, ich habe dem Oberst geantwortet: "Sollte das wirklich passieren, dann würde ich den Russen über den Haufen schießen." Meinem Verweigerungsantrag, aus Gewissensgründen keine Waffen tragen zu wollen, wurde trotzdem stattgegeben. Ich hätte niemals damit gerechnet. Ich dachte, die ziehen mich jetzt ein.


----------



## Angry-Angel (11. Juni 2016)

D-Wave schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist in WOW bist du Anonym und bist wirklich nur ein Spieler. Was du von dir Preis gibst weis am nächsten Tag auch nicht dein Arbeitgeber. Sobald du ein Bild von einer Beispiel Wasser Pfeiffe postest musst du dich in der Arbeit schon schief anschauen lassen. ;D Also ich find den Unterschied gewaltig und welche Auswirkungen es auf einen Ruf hat. In den meisten Games wird dein Ruf geschützt da bist du nur Konan der mächtige. ;D



Aber genau da liegt doch das Problem....Man muß zwischen Spiel und Real Life unterscheiden können.

Man muß sich vergegenwärtigen, dass das Internet nichts vergisst. 
Kein Bild, kein Post auf den sogenannten "Social-Netzwerken" wird gelöscht oder hat ein Verfallsdatum.

Nur leider haben die jungen Hüpfer noch nicht den Weitblick und die Erfahrung der älteren Generation und versauen u.U. ihr ganzes Leben mit nen paar Suffki-Bildern im Fratzenbuch, die "Früher" TM allerhöchstens im privaten Fotoalbum gelandet wären.

Irgent wann wachen jene jungen Hüpfer dann auf und kapieren, dass Privatsphäre und die eigenen Daten ein verdammt hohes Gut ist.

Kinder, was bin ich froh,...und das meine ich grundehrlich....das ich im analogen Zeitalter aufgewachsen, - und heute zu alt für diesen ganzen Social-Mist bin!


----------



## Bonkic (11. Juni 2016)

das hat nicht nur mit dem alter zu tun. 
auch ältere semester hinterlassen bekanntlich jede menge geistigen unrat und persönlichste dinge im netz.


----------



## Honigpumpe (11. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das hat nicht nur mit dem alter zu tun.
> auch ältere semester hinterlassen bekanntlich jede menge geistigen unrat und persönlichste dinge im netz.



Wir haben ja auch nie behauptet, besser als unsere Kinder zu sein. Ich bin stolz auf diese Kinder. Obwohl, wenn ich mir die Rechtschreibung und Grammatik ansehe, dann klafft da schon eine Lücke!


----------



## Bonkic (11. Juni 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Wir haben ja auch nie behauptet, besser als unsere Kinder zu sein.



ich weiß nicht, wen du mir "wir" meinst, aber  angry-angel hat das meiner ansicht nach durchaus behauptet.


----------



## Batze (11. Juni 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Obwohl, wenn ich mir die Rechtschreibung und Grammatik ansehe, dann klafft da schon eine Lücke!


Dazu gibt es eine langjährige (über 40 Jahre hinweg) Studie eines Professors der Uni Siegen. Sehr interessant wie ich finde. Klick


----------



## Angry-Angel (11. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht, wen du mir "wir" meinst, aber  angry-angel hat das meiner ansicht nach durchaus behauptet.



Ich habe nirgendwo behaupet das *ALLE* *jungschen* Menschen ihre Zukunft via Social-Media versauen, genauso wenig habe ich behauptet das *ALLE* *älteren* Menschen gewissenhaft mit ihren Daten und ihrer Privatsphäre umgehen. 
Leg mir doch nicht was in den Mund, was ich nie gesagt habe......

Was ich jedoch behaupte,- und zwar solange bis das Gegenteil bewiesen ist-, dass mehr junge-, als ältere Menschen mit ihren Daten, jeglicher Art - insbesondere Bilder, freizügiger (fahrlässiger) umgehen.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Juni 2016)

Angry-Angel schrieb:


> Ich habe nirgendwo behaupet das *ALLE* *jungschen* Menschen ihre Zukunft via Social-Media versauen, genauso wenig habe ich behauptet das *ALLE* *älteren* Menschen gewissenhaft mit ihren Daten und ihrer Privatsphäre umgehen.
> Leg mir doch nicht was in den Mund, was ich nie gesagt habe......



eher legst du mir gerade irgendwas in den mund.
in meinen beitrag steht an keiner stelle, dass du das behauptet hättest, also von allen reden würdest.
nur war bei dir eben NUR von "der jugend" die rede und dem hab ich erlaubt zu widersprechen.


----------



## Worrel (11. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> eher legst du mir gerade irgendwas in den mund.
> in meinen beitrag steht an keiner stelle, dass du das behauptet hättest, also von allen reden würdest.


Ich drängel mich mal kurz dazwischen, um einer potentiellen  Behauptung präventiv entgegen zu behaupten - denn obwohl das bisher keiner behauptet hat, behaupte ich mal ausdrücklich, daß ich niemals behauptet habe, daß _Bonkic _behauptet hätte, _Angry-Angel _hätte behauptet, was er/sie nie behauptet hat. Damit das mal klar ist.


----------



## D-Wave (11. Juni 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich drängel mich mal kurz dazwischen, um einer potentiellen  Behauptung präventiv entgegen zu behaupten - denn obwohl das bisher keiner behauptet hat, behaupte ich mal ausdrücklich, daß ich niemals behauptet habe, daß _Bonkic _behauptet hätte, _Angry-Angel _hätte behauptet, was er/sie nie behauptet hat. Damit das mal klar ist.



Eines steht wohl fest, jeder auf dieser Seite hat mehr Erfahrung als Mortler mit ihrer Unwissenheit. Diese Frau hat wirklich die falsche Berufswahl und kann nicht mal mit dem Begriff LSD was anfangen. Weil Drogen sind Drogen und welche Arten es gibt darüber weis sie warscheinlich genau so wenig wie über Videospiele. Aber eines is klar diese Sache hat rein nix mit der Stimmulierung des Gehirns zu tun und man kann auch keine Abhängigkeit nachweisen. Spiele gelangen nicht in den Blutkreislauf also wir lernen daraus es is reine Kopfsache wie viel Pixel man zum leben braucht. Eine Abhängigkeit ist eher wenn man Rauschmittel braucht um wieder glücklich zu sein. Leider werde ich vom PC spielen weder besoffen noch bekomme Wahnvorstellungen.


----------



## Ephenberg (11. Juni 2016)

*Nicht die Grundaussage ignorieren!*

Ich habe jetzt nicht die gesamte Diskussion hier verfolgt, aber man sollte hier nicht unfair werden. Frau Mortler stellt hier nur eine Studie vor, die sie selber nicht durchgeführt hat und da ist es auch - bedingt - zulässig, nicht jedes Detail zu kennen! Zwar sollte sie in ihrer Position zumindest ein paar Spiele kennen, dennoch spielen diese nicht einmal eine Rolle... es geht ja nicht einmal um bestimmte Spiele, sondern um Spiele an sich! 

Zu sagen, dass Abhängigkeiten nur durch Rauschmittel entstehen ist absolut falsch und unterschätzt das Problem gravierend. Eine Abhängigkeit kann auch ohne Substanzen entstehen; vgl. (Glück-)spielsuch, Kaufsucht, Sexsucht, Zwänge (z.B. Monk), etc. Und genau das sprich Frau Mortler auch an, wenn sie sagt, dass man bei einer Abhängigkeit seine täglichen Pflichten vernachlässigt. 

Spiele haben sehr wohl das Potenzial abhängig zu machen und da geht es nicht um ein spezielles Spiel! Nach welchem speziellen Sozialem Medium wurde auch nicht gefragt! Und es geht auch nicht darum, Spiele an sich schlecht zu machen, denn so viele andere Sachen, wie unter anderem Fernsehen, etc. können genau so süchtig machen!


----------



## Meisterhobbit (11. Juni 2016)

D-Wave schrieb:


> Eines steht wohl fest, jeder auf dieser Seite hat mehr Erfahrung als Mortler mit ihrer Unwissenheit. Diese Frau hat wirklich die falsche Berufswahl und kann nicht mal mit dem Begriff LSD was anfangen. Weil Drogen sind Drogen und welche Arten es gibt darüber weis sie warscheinlich genau so wenig wie über Videospiele. Aber eines is klar diese Sache hat rein nix mit der Stimmulierung des Gehirns zu tun und man kann auch keine Abhängigkeit nachweisen. Spiele gelangen nicht in den Blutkreislauf also wir lernen daraus es is reine Kopfsache wie viel Pixel man zum leben braucht. Eine Abhängigkeit ist eher wenn man Rauschmittel braucht um wieder glücklich zu sein. Leider werde ich vom PC spielen weder besoffen noch bekomme Wahnvorstellungen.


Also nicht, dass ich die Äußerungen der Frau Mortler für sonderlich kompetent halte, aber so ein Kommentar lässt den Vorwurf "Unwissenheit" dann doch glatt etwas unberechtigt erscheinen...
Vorneweg: mit "diese Sache" meinst du ja sicherlich PC-/Videospiele nehme ich mal an?
Und du meinst wirklich, das "hat rein nix mit der Stimmulierung [sic!] des Gehirns zu tun"? Also beim Zocken wird dein Gehirn in keinster Weise aktiviert, angekurbelt oder angeregt (um nur mal ein paar Duden-Synonyme für "Stimulierung" zu nennen)? Dann machst du entweder irgendwas ganz grundsätzlich falsch oder zockst ausschließlich Doom  .
Und "man kann auch keine Abhängigkeit nachweisen"? Eine physische Abhängigkeit wie bei den meisten Drogen womöglich wirklich nicht, eine psychische Abhängigkeit dagegen dürfte in bestimmten Härtefällen ziemlich einfach nachzuweisen sein.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Substanzungebundene_Abhängigkeit
"Leider werde ich vom PC spielen weder besoffen noch bekomme Wahnvorstellungen"... also wenn ich beim Zocken besoffen sein wollte (passiert zwar nie, aber nur für alle Fälle^^), dann würde ich mich vermutlich einfach beim Zocken besaufen  . Und Wahnvorstellungen?! Danke, aber nein danke.


----------



## D-Wave (12. Juni 2016)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Also nicht, dass ich die Äußerungen der Frau Mortler für sonderlich kompetent halte, aber so ein Kommentar lässt den Vorwurf "Unwissenheit" dann doch glatt etwas unberechtigt erscheinen...
> Vorneweg: mit "diese Sache" meinst du ja sicherlich PC-/Videospiele nehme ich mal an?
> Und du meinst wirklich, das "hat rein nix mit der Stimmulierung [sic!] des Gehirns zu tun"? Also beim Zocken wird dein Gehirn in keinster Weise aktiviert, angekurbelt oder angeregt (um nur mal ein paar Duden-Synonyme für "Stimulierung" zu nennen)? Dann machst du entweder irgendwas ganz grundsätzlich falsch oder zockst ausschließlich Doom  .
> Und "man kann auch keine Abhängigkeit nachweisen"? Eine physische Abhängigkeit wie bei den meisten Drogen womöglich wirklich nicht, eine psychische Abhängigkeit dagegen dürfte in bestimmten Härtefällen ziemlich einfach nachzuweisen sein.
> ...



Na und ich liebe Doom^^


----------



## Wynn (12. Juni 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich drängel mich mal kurz dazwischen, um einer potentiellen  Behauptung präventiv entgegen zu behaupten - denn obwohl das bisher keiner behauptet hat, behaupte ich mal ausdrücklich, daß ich niemals behauptet habe, daß _Bonkic _behauptet hätte, _Angry-Angel _hätte behauptet, was er/sie nie behauptet hat. Damit das mal klar ist.



“Now, I have to go back to work on my State of the Union speech. And I worked on it until pretty late last night. But I want to say one thing to the American people. I want you to listen to me. I’m going to say this again. I did not have sexual relations with that woman, Miss Lewinsky. I never told anybody to lie, not a single time; never. These allegations are false. And I need to go back to work for the American people. Thank you.”


----------



## Buttonsmasher (12. Juni 2016)

So so also Millionen Menschen sind Spiele süchtig . Es sind Hunderte Politiker Steuer Hinterzieher , aber vielleicht auch Korrupt oder beides .... das sagt mir man Bauch Gefühl . .... Zu der Frau man merkt ihr an das sie schlecht vor bereitet ist und sich unsicher fühlt . Dann wirkt sie sehr Nervös und hat sich nicht wirklich mit dem Thema aus einander gesetzt . Ich wette das die das nur gemacht hat um vor zu weisen das sie am Wochenende Blau gemacht hat sonder sich eine Einfallslose Lücken Story auf Tischt damit der Chef sieht das sie auch mal was gemacht hat .... Also mit so nen mist Geld zu verdienen ist echt traurig . Besonders wenn man sich so schlecht Präsentiert .


----------



## Honigpumpe (12. Juni 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Dazu gibt es eine langjährige (über 40 Jahre hinweg) Studie eines Professors der Uni Siegen. Sehr interessant wie ich finde. Klick



Diese Studie werde ich sicher nicht lesen. Ich werde nicht mit den Rechtschreibkünsten der Gamer anfangen, denn das wäre nicht fair. Ich such mir schon auch Germanistenforen aus, aber bei denen sieht es auch nicht viel besser aus. Rechtschreibung? Kannste lutschen. Selbst Profis schreiben inzwischen "Bild gesteuert", da kann ich nur noch herzhaft lachen. Back to the gamers: Grammatik? Was ist das? Ach, ein endloses Feld ...


----------



## Honigpumpe (12. Juni 2016)

Buttonsmasher schrieb:


> So so also Millionen Menschen sind Spiele süchtig .



Gibt's das auch in gut?


----------



## bladeofangel (12. Juni 2016)

Klar alles kann süchtig machen. Und anders wie behauptet worden ist gucken viele Leute auch stundenlang Serien an. Aber wer will ein Spiel spielen oder Serien gucken die nicht fesseln? Dafür sind sie doch gemacht und abzutauchen. Ein Spiel kann auch nach 10 Stunden beendet sein und hat mich trotzdem gefesselt. Sie hätte sich etwas informieren sollen was sie da überhaupt vorträgt schließlich wird sie dafür bezahlt sich mit solchen Themen auseinander zu setzen. Ich glaube der Begriff online spiele hätte besser gepasst. Und Eltern die ihre Kinder so viel zocken lassen das ist in meinen Augen das größere Problem. Daran sollte man Arbeiten.


----------



## golani79 (12. Juni 2016)

Meisterhobbit schrieb:


> Und du meinst wirklich, das "hat rein nix mit der Stimmulierung [sic!] des Gehirns zu tun"? Also beim Zocken wird dein Gehirn in keinster Weise aktiviert, angekurbelt oder angeregt (um nur mal ein paar Duden-Synonyme für "Stimulierung" zu nennen)? Dann machst du entweder irgendwas ganz grundsätzlich falsch oder zockst ausschließlich Doom  .



Selbst bei Doom wird das Gehirn stimuliert und auch solche Spiele können süchtig machen.


----------



## Meisterhobbit (12. Juni 2016)

golani79 schrieb:


> Selbst bei Doom wird das Gehirn stimuliert und auch solche Spiele können süchtig machen.


Das ist soweit schon klar, war bloß ein Scherz, daher der ""  . Bloß ein kleiner ironischer Wink auf die Art Spiele, die eher in Richtung Sport-Ballern als in Richtung Denk-Sport gehen... aber hast natürlich recht, selbst solche Reflexhandlungen erfordern Gehirnaktivität.
Und dass auch solche Spiele süchtig machen können, habe ich ja an keiner Stelle bestritten. Prinzipiell kann nahezu jedes Spiel süchtig machen, solange beim Spieler ein bestimmtes Interesse daran besteht.


----------



## Pherim (12. Juni 2016)

D-Wave schrieb:


> Spiele gelangen nicht in den Blutkreislauf also wir lernen daraus es is reine Kopfsache wie viel Pixel man zum leben braucht. Eine Abhängigkeit ist eher wenn man Rauschmittel braucht um wieder glücklich zu sein. Leider werde ich vom PC spielen weder besoffen noch bekomme Wahnvorstellungen.


Und leider gehst du hier wieder von dir selbst aus - und niemand hier bestreitet, dass du dein Spielverhalten im Griff hast. Andere haben das aber eben nicht. Und jede Abhängigkeit ist letztendlich auch Kopfsache. Klar, wenn noch eine körperliche Abhängigkeit, wie bei Drogen, dazukommt, ist das nochmal eine Nummer härter (und niemand hier, auch nicht die Frau Mortler, hat behauptet, dass Spiele so schlimm wie harte Drogen wären), aber genau wie Glücksspielsucht, die auch nicht stoffgebunden ist, können Computerspiele unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen Abhängigkeit hervorrufen, die dazu führt, dass sich alles nur noch ums Spielen dreht und das restliche Leben vernachlässigt wird. Man wird nicht "besoffen" oder bekommt "Wahnvorstellungen", aber Sucht kann viele verschiedene Ausprägungen haben - letztlich ist es auch nicht das "Besoffensein" oder das Halluzinieren, das die Sucht erzeugt, jedenfalls nicht alleine. Auch beim Spielen werden Glückshormone ausgeschüttet, und wenn es eben soweit kommt, dass das nur noch beim Spielen passiert und man es nicht lange ohne aushält, dann kann man von einer Sucht sprechen. Ist halt vor allem eine psychische Sache, aber psychische Krankheiten sind nicht weniger real und ernst als körperliche.


----------

